# Sweet DreamZ Haunted House on the property of Ida Whilliams Ghost



## ke4zzy (4 mo ago)

*The Ghost of Ida Williams in downtown Joppa Alabama*

This property was originally bequeathed to the Williams in 1822, in the hope that the children would continue the Cotton Gin business. Working as a family, this business grew until the 1940's, when the great depression hit. David Williams had a garden on the property, and with the passing of his wife, left only him and his children to tend to it.
The small community of Joppa Alabama got together to help out Mr. Williams. The church, school and other businesses in the area offered a share-crop idea. If they worked on it, they could eat from it. This made David a local hero of sorts, as he helped the community by feeding those families in need during times when all Americans struggled.
Mr. Williams’s daughter was set to be married to a local dairy farmer named Patterson with lots of potential. But Ida wasn’t interested in this man. He was too old, too grumpy, and, in her words, had a backward way of thinking.

If Ida were to marry this man, their two families would share in the property, the cattle, and the financing. This would have made the Williams worth more than they had ever been. But even with all of that wealth, she had it in her mind that she wasn’t having anything to do with it.
Ida was bound and determined to get married to her best friend and longtime love, Bill Knight.
Bill was an eager young man and didn’t have that much to offer in the way of money. But offered her attention, and that was more than most of the cohorts her father was introducing her to.

Legend has it that Ida met-up with Bill one evening in the apple orchard, where the two of them were caught by the local dairy farmer. The two lovers never saw Patterson walk up on them. With one shot, he killed Ida instantly, and Bill Knight soon fell dead next to her. The spot where she fell has never been able to grow anything since, and locals say that you can still see her walking around.

This property has been home to many businesses since then, all of which have described strange occurrences almost daily.
Eventually, this property would be used for businesses such as Minor Nursery, Landscaping, and many more, but none seemed to want to stay. During its time as a nursery, people would often see plants and trees moved overnight or see a woman crossing the field of greens and disappearing. One area in particular, and we know what area that is, the dirt, would never be fertile enough to grow plants. Workers tried digging the area out and dumping fresh dirt, but to no avail. Nothing they did seemed to help. This area would eventually be made part of a parking lot.

Later, this property would be sold to a building contractor, and he would shrink the parking lot by erecting a building over the place. Not knowing the history of the property, he simply continued as if nothing was wrong. But the lore continued as strange happenings caused concern for him and his employees, and seemed even worse at night.

Leaving at sundown, these strange events never bothered him much. Although on crunch jobs where long hours were required, he would eventually learn that no one was ever safe in the building at night.
Everything from random falling planks to strange appearances that looked like a young woman have been seen.
What better way to show reverence to Mr. Williams’s daughter, Ida, than to let the public come and witness her disturbances.
May she rest in Peace…Or not!

A Haunted house has been established on the property of this Murder and the Ghost of Ida has been spotted several times. When you are in or near Joppa Alabama be sure to stop by and ask the locals about the strange occurrences that have been seen. And if you want to check out the Local Haunted house.
http://SweetDreamZHauntedHouse.com


----------

